# cloth inserts with Gdiaper covers?



## hadassah (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I am wanting to use a cloth diaper with my Gdiaper covers.....I wanted to get some prefolds from green mountain....that was my thought anyway.

Is there anyone who does use cloth with gdiaper covers? And if so how well does it work? I have so many of the covers and really like the covers but I like the idea of saving money using just cloth.

Thanks!


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

My friend uses gdiaper covers with cut up t-shirts for diapers.....she folds them. You'd want to measure the length and find a corresponding diaper - if it's too long you'll ave to fold it down and it gets bulky....unless you need the absorbency.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

ya i have heard lots of ppl say they do it. stuff whatever you want in there, be creative!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I use green mountain pfs with gdiaper covers all the time. It works great for me.


----------



## hadassah (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

meesa143 I use green mountain pfs with gdiaper covers all the time. It works great for me.
Thanks meesa143,

Have you found that a specific size prefold works better than others? I will be using my medium size covers right now and was wanting to buy the big diapers verses buying the small prefolds right now and then the large ones later....

Thanks everyone for your inputs.....


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

I use a microfiber auto towel (with a fleece liner) folded into thirds and then the end folded over. The folded end goes up front and gives more absorbency up front for my little heavy wetter.


----------



## hadassah (Aug 18, 2005)

Well it sounds like those of you that use gdiaper covers are happy with them and that is what I wanted to hear......thanks everyone for taking the time to post back to my questions, you've all helped me


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I have the brown edged ones, I can't remember what size that is. They are a little big, I have to fold the edge down. Otherwise, they're fine.


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

Great info, thanks!


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have unbleached indian pfs that a friend gave me and I use those in the covers. They work very well, they're very absorbant. I really like that the g cover is soft on the outside and not plasticky feeling.


----------



## hadassah (Aug 18, 2005)

I just ordered 3 dozen ubleached indian prefolds from "little lions"....I hope they will work....I am brand new to this cloth diapering thing and so very excited.

I ordered the premium big ones and I am hoping that they aren't too big....because it says that the ones I got are best for baby's over 6 months....and mine is 7 weeks but 16 lbs. All my babies are big so I was guessing that he would be growing into the large gdiaper covers sooner than later.....I really hope I didn't make a mistake! I also thought that if the prefolds are too big for my med covers I could fold or something.....I don't know...as you can tell I really don't know what I am doing because I am so full of question









thanks everyone!


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

for a med, premiums should be perfect. they will look big when they arrive, but after washing and drying several times they should be just right.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I like to use infant size prefolds as inserts (in large g-pants), and they work well for me. I would think that a premium would be a little on the bulky side.

Lex


----------



## consciousma (Jul 4, 2008)

Great ideas, I was thinking of doing the same thing myself, I just got some gdiapers yesterday for a only $20 for the starter kit, and I was thinking these would make great covers. My son outgrew all of the covers I have.

I tried the gdiaper insert 2x, each time my son got soaking wet the second he started to pee. I do EC, but he sure does pee alot, so I have him diapered for now. Going to try these as covers tomorrow.

I also have a bunch of 7th gen that are too small on him, so I'm going to use those inside the gdiaper when we are out.

Great idea on that microfiber towel!

-also, if anyone found this thread because they are looking for gdiaper info, I personally found the inserts to be rough, leaks very easily.


----------

